# How many thermostats for multiple bulbs?



## Urbanvix (May 17, 2012)

Hey all. 

So, feeling like I'm waaaaay overcomplicating this issue, I thought I'd just ask how the rest of you do it  

Problem : Create a wider basking spot, so that my big lizard can get his whole self under it. 

Solution : Install a second heat-bulb.

Question : One thermostat or two ?!

Like I said, seems like I'm way overcomplicating it. But my options seem to be - (1) Buy a second thermostat (2) Run one bulb on a thermostat, leave the other on 24/7 since it won't be strong enough to overheat the tank on its own (3) Buy a pricey dual channel thermostat. 

How do you all do it ?! XD Happy to spend the money if I need to spend it, but the frugal side of me is asking if I'm just being extravagant...


----------



## murrindindi (Feb 19, 2009)

Hi, what wattage and type of basking bulb are you using and what distance is the face of the bulb to the closest surface of the monitor (and what`s the animal`s SV length)?


----------



## Urbanvix (May 17, 2012)

murrindindi said:


> Hi, what wattage and type of basking bulb are you using and what distance is the face of the bulb to the closest surface of the monitor (and what`s the animal`s SV length)?


Hi again Murrindindi, 

Type : Red spot bulbs. 

Wattage : Starting with 75W, but I'll play around with it until I get the temps I need. 

Distance and SV length : Hee. Let's not us get de-railed like last time :whistling2: It's a new tank I'm just setting up - distance is fully changeable. 

Do you use just one thermostat for your Niley, or more ?


----------



## mitsi (Feb 1, 2012)

I use 3 60w spot bulbs with one thermostat for basking area, then another thermostat connected to tube heaters the other end to keep all temps correct.


----------



## murrindindi (Feb 19, 2009)

Urbanvix said:


> Hi again Murrindindi,
> 
> Type : Red spot bulbs.
> 
> ...


You misunderstood, I wanted to know the monitor`s snout to vent length so I could recommend the number of basking bulbs you might need, the same with the distance from bulb to animal (I didn`t realise this was another enclosure). 
I don`t use a thermostat, I would expect the bulbs would be switching on and off almost constantly, but I do very regularly check surface and ambient temps!
I have no idea what red spot bulbs are, can you elaborate? I use halogen bulbs (flood beam), either par 30 or par 38 (par refers to the bulb face diameter). I think I mentioned my photo albums, did you see them? 
I don`t have a Nile monitor, I had an Ornate (separate species).


----------



## Lotus Nut (Jan 7, 2008)

You only need one thermostat to controll two bulbs which should be a dimming type. Its normally best if both bulbs are same wattage but they can be different wattages its just one may dimm much more than the other bas as they are in same area it should not matter much.

You have two options of how to connect the second bulb holder depending on how handy you are.
One way is to conect bulb holder in parallel to the one you have if you can access it and feel confident on doing it. Just conect a wire from existing lampholder live terminal to live on new one and do same for neutral, i dont think you will have earth cabe on it but you dont need it if its there.

Another way is to fit second lampholder with cable and mains plug. On thermostat output mains socket fit a 2/3 or 4 way mains adaptor, plug both lamps into adaptor and your good to go!

Switch off and unplug from mains when doing any electrical work.


----------



## Urbanvix (May 17, 2012)

mitsi said:


> I use 3 60w spot bulbs with one thermostat for basking area, then another thermostat connected to tube heaters the other end to keep all temps correct.


Thanks Mitsi  I'll keep that in mind as well ('cold end' heaters, I mean). 

This is going to sound like a really dumb question...but better to sound dumb than act dumb, I guess XD 

How do you run your 3 bulbs through one thermostat ? Is it just a multi-plug adapter plugged into the thermostat ? 

If the answer is 'yes', I'm going to feel like such a pillock XD but with my thermostat 'dimming' the bulb rather than just on/off, it seemed like it might blow the fuses/thermostat/bulbs.


----------



## Urbanvix (May 17, 2012)

Oo! Brilliant advice and details Lotus Nut. Thank you 

Seems you posted just as I was writing my last reply !


----------



## mitsi (Feb 1, 2012)

Urbanvix said:


> Thanks Mitsi  I'll keep that in mind as well ('cold end' heaters, I mean).
> 
> This is going to sound like a really dumb question...but better to sound dumb than act dumb, I guess XD
> 
> ...


I use a dimmer thermostat, and just plug bulbs into an extension lead and plug this into thermostat, bulbs dont go off very often as set to 60c.


----------

